
Infosys settles with California over alleged visa scam, tax evasion - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/12/17/h-1b-visa-indian-outsourcer-infosys-settles-with-california-over-alleged-visa-scam-tax-evasion/
======
SilasX
The article focuses on the resolution of tax liability with CA, but it also
mentions InfoSys heavily misclassifying immigrants, which seems to expose them
to federal prosecution as well -- isn't that going to have much worse
consequences? Will CA's sanctuary policy have implications for the feds'
ability to prosecute (i.e. does it extend to "no we won't pass on what they
represented in their filings")?

Also, $800k feels like not enough deter this kind of thing.

~~~
sct202
$800k penalty seems like basically nothing.

~~~
SilasX
It's definitely nothing compared to Infosys cash flows as a whole; I'm only on
the fence because I'm not sure how large it is relative to the profits of
_this specific_ scheme.

------
DevKoala
The $800k settlement is a joke. It sounds as if our state is corrupt, or
worse, just flat out incompetent. Why weren't they prosecuted for the crime?

~~~
gamblor956
_Why weren 't they prosecuted for the crime?_

Because they settled...

And the $800k seems low (and probably is) but it only relates to state taxes,
which are lower than federal taxes, and only applies to a specific, relatively
uncommon type of non immigrant worker. Offset against the $800k is the cost
they don't spend prosecuting the case, or collecting the amount deemed owed.

~~~
DevKoala
The problem is that the penalty is not enough to detract InfoSys or other
companies from committing the same crime.

------
vsskanth
Violation of immigration law should lead to automatic bans on applying for
future visas by the company. I always wonder why DHS or USCIS don't go after
big names like them harder.

~~~
lonelappde
Because the enforcement is pro business and anti-worker.

------
paxys
$800K settlement and not having to admit any wrongdoing is a joke. It's
basically a token fine so the state can say they did something while still
keeping everyone who benefited from this (Infosys & their clients – so all
large tech companies) happy.

------
paggle
Another "settlement" that's scaled more like a sales tax.

------
olliej
500 employees means less than 2k per employee. I suspect they made a much more
significant profit than the fine they just received.

I don’t understand why criminal charges weren’t applied to the people who
committed perjury, and why the fine was not a whole number multiple of the
profit they made through their fraud.

I say this as a person who spent many years on an H1-B, and is sick of getting
shit on because of these “consulting” companies.

Let’s be honest: technical specialist visas have no business in general
outsourcing/contracting firms. By definition a company offering outsourcing
services is not a company that is hiring specialists.

~~~
lonelappde
Can you explain your reasoning? Specialist is exactly the role I need to
outsource.

~~~
olliej
An h1b is for specialists for your business. If you need a specialist so badly
you need an h1b, then you should be employing them directly.

Large outsourcing firms aren’t hiring a bunch uniquely talented specialists.

------
starpilot
This is par for the WITCH companies (WiPro, Infy, TCS etc.). Indian companies,
Indian culture. If you can get away with anything, even INSIDE the company,
you do it, and don't stop unless the penalty is massive. I guarantee you the
same behavior is still going on, perhaps only outside of California but a good
chance inside as well.

~~~
saagarjha
> Indian companies, Indian culture.

Your comment would be significantly improved if you didn't lump in some casual
racism.

~~~
code_sloth
Just taking the parent comment at face value, does it really qualify as racist
/ slur?

Yes, it invoked a country and a race, followed by unflattering statements. Are
those statements factual? Unfair generalisations or politically incorrect?

I'm leaning towards it being politically incorrect.

~~~
zozbot234
It's just repeating a tired stereotype. India is becoming a less corrupt
country over time as institutional arrangements (not "culture" which is
irrelevant to the issue) improve. It's already less corrupt than many of its
neighbors.

